#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Muziek voor bruiloft

## kevin

Hey,
Ik moet binnekort op een bruiloft draaien, en het is voor mij de eerste keer om een bruiloft te draaien...
Nu wilde ik jullie vragen....  :Smile: 
Weet iemand misschien goeie nummer voor bruiloften ?

Alvast bedankt !

----------


## Mark

Je moet van alles hebben, en natuurlijk quickstepjes draaien op de bruid en bruidegom de eerste dans op te laten doen...

Verder zou ik het niet weten omdat ik nooit bruiloften aanneem en nooit zal doen omdat ik hier de juiste muziek niet voor heb.

Veel succes!

Mark

----------


## Booster

Melissa Etheridge - Like the way I do
Alanis Morisette - you outta know
<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Geintje...
Gezellige muziek, liefdesliedjes, vrolijk, af en toe wat schuifel.
Hangt er ook een beetje vanaf wat de leeftijd van het echtpaar is en natuurlijk wat de gemiddelde muziekvoorkeur zal zijn. 

'k Denk dat je met info van hun kant nog het meeste uit de voeten kan.
Vraag wat het echtpaar graag zou willen horen ('t is voor hun feessie) en stem daar in eerste instantie je muziek op af. Misschien heeft het feest een thema? (moest laatst opbouwen voor een bruiloft met het thema "rozen", in het Rozarium, en alles moest roze en paars, zou dus zomaar kunnen)
Plus dat de gene die het hele zaakje organiseerd vast wel een voorkeur heeft voor een nummer die als eerste gespeeld moet worden.
Dat je in eerste instantie niet weet wat je moet draaien hoeven zij niet te weten... jij wil het feest zo geslaagd mogelijk maken voor hun (beetje ass-kissing werkt altijd).

Zodra het allemaal een beetje aan de rol is zal je zelf wel aanvoelen welke muziek er het beste van toepassing zal zijn.

Veel succes in ieder geval.



Luister naar Je Moeder

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik zou zeggen:

Waarheen waarvoor van Mieke Telkamp
Vuile Huigelaar van Rene de Haan(?)
Heirate mich van Rammstein

Want: trouwen is liegen dat je bij elkaar blijft...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## LSD

vermenigvuldigeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!
een massa slows voor de ouwe nonkels die nog eens graag in een jong nichtje knijpen,
en oude afgezaagde klassiekers om de bomma's aan het waggelen te krijgen.

als iedereen dronken is kan je goede muziek beginne draaien <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

hopelijk stamp ik niet te erg op tenen van de wedding-jocks <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

music is the dope

----------


## axs

Clouseau - verlangen
Volumia - Het is over

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Bijgewerkt door - mansho op 22/11/2002  13:53:12

----------


## DeMennooos

Clouseau - Daar Gaat ze

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## R. den Ridder

Eerlijk gezegd:

Als je de muziek voor een bruiloft niet weet te vinden, doe het dan niet.

Trouwen is voor de meeste mensen hoogtepunt nr 2. in d'r leven (na kinderen krijgen).
Als je niet zeker weet dat je het kunt, doe het dan niet, het is onvergeefelijk als je zo'n feest kapot draait.

Ik draai nu zo'n 7 jaar mee, maar vind bruiloften nog steeds eng.

Ralph

----------


## Roland

Op een bruiloft moet je gewoon rustig aan beginnen. Beetje Disco Classics. Platen die je niet mag vergeten zijn La mour toujour of andere gigi platen. Plaatjes als Kabouter Plop enz. Beetje mix maken van disco en rock nummers en de commerciële nummers van de laatste paar jaren. en natuurlijk van die foute NL-talige feestnummers.

Weet je het echt niet, kijk eens op sites van bruiloft bands. Daar staat meestal wel een playlist op. die kun je dan gewoon afdraaien.

----------


## Triple S

Stem het gewoon GOED af met het echtpaar, vraag waarmee ze willen beginnen als eerste dans. 
Vraag ook vooral wat ze NIET willen! 
(heb een keer Suzanne van VOF de kunst gedraaid op een bruiloft van iemand die voor de tweede keer trouwde... zij ex-vrouw heette Suzanne <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>.)

Verder sluit ik me bij Ralph aan. De mensen verwachten het beste feest van hun leven, dat is nogal wat. Pas op dat je ze niet teleurstelt!!!

Ik draai nog 5 jaar langer dan Ralph, en vind een bruiloft voor 100 man nog altijd enger dan een plein met 1000 man op bv koninginnedag.

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:Als je de muziek voor een bruiloft niet weet te vinden, doe het dan niet.



idd. ik ben een beginner en zal er niet aan beginnen ...
teneerste omdat ik d'r nog te klein voor ben <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> ... ik ziet het al voor me !! een 13 jarig gastje op een trouwfeest ....

En ten tweede te weinig ervaring (zeker voor een trouwfeest !!)

Maar ff ontopic ! 

Je moet gewoon een beetje op site's van de grote drive-in's kijken, die draaien vaak wel trouwfeesten en misschien staat er wel een top 10 ofzo , of stuur er anders een mailtje naar !!
IK ken wel een paar site's maar kan ze hier niet opnoemen dus vraag dat maar ff op msn <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

Bijgewerkt door - LJ Max op 22/11/2002  15:43:37

----------


## axs

Kevin...



Veel succes met het draaien van die bruiloft... maar neem het gerust van mij aan... Een bruiloft is echt het allermoeilijkste wat je maar kan draaien. Enkele tips en opmerkingen van deze kant uit..

Ik zit ondertussen al een 9 jaar in het feestwereldje en heb party's van 10 tot 6000 man gedaan...
Niet alleen fuiven, maar ook 30+ party's, verjaardagsfeesten, huwelijksverjaardagen, bruiloften, trouwfuiven, kinderfuifjes, verrassingsfeestjes en ben DJ in een druk bezocht danscafé...

Een trouwfeest draaien is echt niet makkelijk en is ook iets wat ik liever niet dan wel doe... Maar het is wel op de trouwfeesten dat ik enorm veel geleerd heb...
Je dient er rekening te houden met een heel gevarieerd publiek, van jong tot oud en met verschillende smaken van muziek 

De verzoeknummers zullen er ook aankomen, en je mag al blij zijn als ze de titel kenne van een nummer.  Meestal zal het iets zijn van: 'je weet wel, dat nummer blablablabla...' waar ze dan enkele 'woorden' uit kennen.
Op een bruiloft dien je echt een uitgebreide muziekcollectie mee te hebben. 
(leg je tango's, walsjes, huckle-buck, quick steps etc al vast maar klaar!!!)

Maar dat is nog niet alles...
Het 'probleem' op een bruiloft is meestal het volgende...
Je dient regelmatig even om te roepen dat het buffet open is, het dessert er aan komt, er nog taart en koffie te krijgen is, nonkel fons komt een bedankwoordje doen, de wagen met nummerplaat XXXXXXX moet zich dringend verplaatsen wat de traiteur kan niet door, de zussen hebben een act die ze willen brengen, de werkmakkers willen hun ding ook nog doen... etc...

Telkens zal je een hoop mensen van de dansvloer zien gaan en wordt de sfeer gebroken... en dat kan soms echt wel demotiverend zijn... En geloof me, het is altijd op het moment dat je iedereen op de dansvloer hebt, dat je zulke mededelingen moet doen..
Je dient echt wel een goede animator te zijn op die momenten!!!

Gelukkig is er nu een trend naar trouwfuiven, ipv de klassieke trouwfeesten...

Ik wens je in ieder geval veel succes toe, voor alles moet er namelijk een eerste keer zijn, en je zal er VEEL uit leren!!!

Onthou dat voor het bruidspaar dit echt DE DAG van hun leven moet worden... verknoei het aub niet, want ze zouden dan wel heel teleurgesteld kunnen zijn... en een trouwfeest is nu niet echt iets wat je voor een tweede keer kan en wil overdoen...


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

Bijgewerkt door - mansho op 22/11/2002  16:51:48

----------


## LJ Max

Kevin heeft dus nog veel cd's te kopen / br**den <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Veel Franske Bauer:<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

De oudjes danse de wals/quikstep
De kampertjes zingen mee
De jongere zingen ook mee (in bezope toestand)

Hazes:

Er is altijd wel een gek die wil gaan vliegeren

De Sjonnies:

BloodyMerry=Meedoen voor jong en oud



MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## ralph

Mensen die deze collega hebben geboekt zullen daar wel een reden voor hebben gehad he!

Neem aan dat ze hem niet "blind" geboekt hebben....

Wij zijn met de Sixty Eight drive-in show een veelgevraagde muzikale gast op bruiloften waar het bruidspaar niet voor een band heeft gekozen maar voor een dixo.

Over de keuze band of dixo heb ik al eens een goeie discussie met Showband gehad hier op het forum :Smile: 

Wij hebben een aantal jocks die beslist geen bruiloften willen draaien, omdat het hun soort feest niet is, zet ze in een feesttent en het dak gaat eraf, maar bruiloften zien ze niet zitten...
OPok hebben we een aantal jocks die bijna alleen maar bruiloften doen, dat zijn vaak de erg allround platensdraaijers die ook hun babbeltje klaar hebben.

Wanneer wij met nieuwe jocks onderweg zijn dan duurt het best lang voordat die klaar zijn om zelfstandig de kar te trekken op een trouwfeest...

eerder aangehaalde moeilijke punten zijn inderdaad:
*kleine gezelschappen
*grote variatie in leeftijd
*familie kent de nieuwe schoonfamilie vaak niet of nauwelijks
*maar 4 uurtjes voor een opening, scketches, knalfeest, en een net afscheid van het bruidspaar

Ik zou alle aanstormende talenten hier op het forum dan ook willen adviseren om te proberen als handje mee te gaan bij diverse bruiloften voordat ze er zelf aan beginnen. Ik doe dit werk net zolang als mijn naamgenoot en Mansho samen en sta op sommige bruiloften toch weer raar op te kijken en moet alle zeilen bijzetten om de avond op koers te houden...

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## R. den Ridder

Had het vandaag weer, zo'n feest.

Een kastelein werd 50, en gaf een feest voor zijn klanten, was een gemeleerde groep, met best wat jeugd, dus was "doorsnee" (als die bestaat) feestmuziek gevraagd.

uiteindelijk hebben we de avond na veel sfeerproeven gered met   een mix van funk/disco en smartlappen (de echte, zoals duo X)
Dit konden we doen omdat mijn collega een wandelende platenkast is met fotografish geheugen voor nummers.

Zomaar draaien bestaat dus niet

----------


## Mr Dj

mmmh zal een denken, ik maak bijna elk weekend wel een bruiloft mee.
meestal bij ons eerst quicksteppen (na openingsdans met the mavericks..dans the night away) en dan heeel wat quickstepjes zoals gourge baker (of hoe je het ook schrijft. sjors bakker dan maar) met bijv ?? paloma blanka, neil diamond met beautyfull noise enz enz. marco borsato, vanalles. en later op de avond (na 23.00 ong meestal als men wat meer drank heeft genuttigd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) vaak net wat ze mooi vinden...of er veel jeugd is enz enz. dan is het meestal feest, af en toe ook nog wel eens een half uurtje bonken (commerciele shit meestal wel). en natuurlijk smartlappen, frans bouwer, roeien enz enz. gewoon wat men wil. soms hebben we er een van allemaal 50+ nou ga dan maar niet bonken, maar af en toe was het een groot hardrock feest, en af en toe echt feest...ligt aan de situatie
iig ook veel disco classics.

1 groot nadeel van bruiloften...de stukjes en het eten die de sfeer vaak toch weer breken. heb je het net goed aan de gang kun je weet bijna helemaal opnieuw beginnen.



Bijgewerkt door - Mr Dj op 23/11/2002  10:52:21

----------


## kevin

Aha,
eerst wil ik even iedereen bedanken voor de tips!
Ik denk dat ik eerst in het begin van de avond wat ga beginnen met wat liedjes voor kinderen (k3 etc)Want er omen nogal veel kinderen...
Wat later op de avond als de allerkleinste weg zijn wat top 40 nummers..
En dan als het tijd wordt om te gaan dansen, Wat van die oude nummers om goed op te dansen enz ( die hebben me ouders wel )

----------


## Reemski

Wat het zoiezo goed doet.. Wil je de mensen op de vloer, trek eerst die dames mee. De mannen komen daarna wel. En mij lukt dat altijd met nummers zoals "Think - Aretha Franklin (Blues brothers cd)", en meer van die dance-classics.... 

En nu natuurlijk met de ketchup song..

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:
> ....Wat later op de avond als de allerkleinste weg zijn wat top 40 nummers..En dan als het tijd wordt om te gaan dansen, Wat van die oude nummers om goed op te dansen enz



Wat top40 nummers? Huh? Een bruidspaar is gemiddeld half twintig, die hoden dus van 80's & 90's...





> citaat: ( die hebben me ouders wel )



Hmm

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## kevin

wat hmmm ?

----------


## Niek...

Wat jij denk......

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## kevin

oh, Mijn ouders hebben die muziek wel hoor...  :Smile:  ( kben zo oud nog niet <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## LJ Max

> citaath, Mijn ouders hebben die muziek wel hoor...  ( kben zo oud nog niet



ja, Ik ook niet , maar mijn ouders worden in maart/april al wel 50 !!

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## kevin

mijne zijn 37...

----------


## wes340

Heej


kev
Weet je ongeveer de leeftijd van het bruidspaar want dan kunnen de   meeste mischien een beter advies geven!
Maar ik denk als er veel 40 zijn jantje smid en frans bauwer.
En als je een stijl hebt gevonden wat aanslaat borduur daar dan op verder.
(heb ik ok maar geleerd hoor)

greets wesley

KEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLLL
ik sta in onze dorpskrant met de drive-in omdat we binnekort draaien op een thema feest! VETJESS!!

----------


## Jurgen

Persoonlijk denk ik niet dat een bepaalde categorie muziek in is te delen bij een bepaalde leeftijd van gasten. Er zijn ook genoeg twintigers die van Fransje Bauer houden, terwijl er ook vijftigers zijn die graag op Gigi of Madhouse dansen. Ik ben, net als Ralph, van mening dat een bruiloft een geval apart is. Je moet echt voorzien zijn van iedere muzikale uithoek. Uiteraard heb je wel de bekende klappers waarmee je altijd de boel wel aan de gang krijgt, maar je moet ook het uitstapje durven maken naar wat andere stijlen. 

Daarom is het belangrijk dat je de muzikale smaak van het bruidspaar van te voren kent, benader heb hierover of anders de CM.

En wederom ook van mij de gouden tip:
Draai pas een bruiloft als je het echt kan, loop anders eerst een tijdje met een drive-in mee, zodat je de basis leert. De praktijk leer je tenslotte alleen on the road, en niet op een forum <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

&lt;&lt;&lt; Had ik maar doorgeleerd, dan had ik makelaar kunnen worden! &gt;&gt;&gt;

----------


## kevin

Ik draai ook weleens vaker natuurlijk...
wel een x een 12,5 jarige bruiloft gehad maar die mensen hadden een Thema dus dat was iets makkelijker...

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:loop anders eerst een tijdje met een drive-in mee, zodat je de basis leert



Dat is dus precies wat ik zo snel mogelijk wil gaan doen! Ik krijg zelf ook steeds vaker boekingen voor 25-jarige bruiloften (o.i.d.) maar in mijn privesfeer maak ik deze NOOIT mee. Ik zou dus graag meegaan met mensen die dat elke week doen... Misschien iemand hier op het forum?? Liefst in de omgeving van Nijmegen.

Fritz

----------


## Fritz

> citaatat is dus precies wat ik zo snel mogelijk wil gaan doen! Ik krijg zelf ook steeds vaker boekingen voor 25-jarige bruiloften (o.i.d.) maar in mijn privesfeer maak ik deze NOOIT mee. Ik zou dus graag meegaan met mensen die dat elke week doen... Misschien iemand hier op het forum?? Liefst in de omgeving van Nijmegen.



Vreemde vraag? FF onder de aandacht brengen dan maar?

Fritz

----------


## dj_lucv

Ik weet niet of je veel ervaring hebt met het draaien op "gewone" feesten. Meestal zal een bruiloft toch wel een beetje loslopen, dan hoef je alleen in het begin maar wat quicksteps te draaien en kan je voor de rest je eigen showtje draaien. Ze hebben je daarom tnslotte ook geboekt.

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Ik weet niet of je veel ervaring hebt met het draaien op "gewone" feesten. Meestal zal een bruiloft toch wel een beetje loslopen, dan hoef je alleen in het begin maar wat quicksteps te draaien en kan je voor de rest je eigen showtje draaien. Ze hebben je daarom tnslotte ook geboekt.



Ik draai wel al jaren op feestjes (en cafes), maar 25-jarige bruiloften e.d. vind ik toch altijd minder leuk... Presentatie ben ik (nog) niet echt zo'n held in en in de typische dansen ook niet echt. Een paar keer meekijken zou dus een hoop schelen.

Fritz

----------


## Jurgen

> citaat:Ik weet niet of je veel ervaring hebt met het draaien op "gewone" feesten. Meestal zal een bruiloft toch wel een beetje loslopen, dan hoef je alleen in het begin maar wat quicksteps te draaien en kan je voor de rest je eigen showtje draaien. Ze hebben je daarom tnslotte ook geboekt.




Onzin.
Ieder feest, dus ook bruiloft, is anders. Daarom is het belangrijk dat je kennis van zaken hebt. Daar is muziekkennis een groot onderdeel van. Wanneer je elk feest op hetzelfde neer laat komen, wordt je eigen wereld ook kleiner, wordt je kennis niet groter en blijf je dus altijd in hetzelfde cirkeltje ronddwalen. 
Zorg dus wanneer je nog nooit een bruiloft hebt gedaan, dat je de floorfillers van een bruiloft kent, en ze ook weet te plaatsen. Domweg plaatjes draaien kan iedereen, het is de kunst om de goede plaat op het juiste moment te draaien. En dat verschilt ieder feest weer!



&lt;&lt;&lt; Had ik maar doorgeleerd, dan had ik makelaar kunnen worden! &gt;&gt;&gt;

----------

